# Ryzen 7 2700X und SilentLoop 280 Temperaturen



## Nordwind2000 (19. September 2018)

Servus,

ich nutze aktuell einen 2700X in Kombination mit einer 280er SikentLoop, in einem Corsair Air 540.

Der Radiator ist aus Platzgründen oben montiert.

In der Front sitzen 3 120er und im Heck 1x 140 mm Lüfter.

Temperaturen sind bei 60 - 70 Grad unter Last.

Jetzt möchte ich Precision Boost Overdrive nutzen, was natürlich mehr Abwärme produziert.

In einem kurzen Test stiegen die Temperaturen auf 68 - 75 Grad.

Ich finde diese Temperaturen in Kombination mit der Kühlung schon recht hoch?!

Oder passt alles?

MfG 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tukuman (19. September 2018)

Was meinst du mit Last, Prime oder zocken usw.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (19. September 2018)

Prime komme ich mit Valley auf 70...

Bei PBO auf 75...

Rest pendelt zwischen 55 und 65 Grad... PBO kurze Spikes auf 70 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. September 2018)

Taktet die CPU herunter? Falls nein, ist alles okay...
Bei 20° mehr (Prime) würde ich etwas an der Kühlung ändern ^^


----------



## Nordwind2000 (19. September 2018)

Taktet halt irgendwann mir standard Takt...

Also 3,7 bei 70 Grad 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordwind2000 (19. September 2018)

Ist natürlich beim Ryzen auch blöd mit der Spannung...

Im PBO und Singlecore drückt er kurz mal 1,5 V auf den Core...

Ansonsten ist er irgendwo zwischen 1,25 und 1,4 V unterwegs... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. September 2018)

Mal überlegt, die Spannung entweder zu fixieren oder mit nem (negativen) Offset zu arbeiten?


----------



## Nordwind2000 (20. September 2018)

Negativen offset fahre ich schon... 0,0625 V... Da komme ich beim Rendern auf 63 Grad und 3,89 - 3,975 GHz all core... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordwind2000 (20. September 2018)

Ich überlege gerade auf andere Lüfter... Noctua in deren normaler Farbe sind hässlich... Die Redux sehen recht gut aus... Bringen beide die gleiche Leistung? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobse2056 (20. September 2018)

Wenn dir die Noctua A12x25 wegen der Farbe nicht gefallen , gibt es von Noctua für Radiatoren noch die F12 in Schwarz NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap oder halt die Noiseblocker  eLoops wenn du sie Push betrieb montierst.

Aber erwarte von anderen Lüftern nicht zuviel mehr Kühlleistung , es wird nur ein geringe Verbesserung sein.
Außerdem sind 70 grad eigentlich ne gute Temperatur für den 2700x.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (21. September 2018)

@offtopic: Ich sehe gerade, ich muss meine Sig mal aktualisieren.

@topic:

Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen tiefer recherchiert und festgestellt das die Ryzen allgemein Hitzköpfe sind. Like Heizwell... 

Meine aktuellen Settings sehen wie folgt aus:

- Performance Enhancer Lvl 3 OC -> Asus.
- PBO zwar aktiviert aber auf 105 W begrenzt - wahrscheinlich durch Performance Enhancer eh inaktiv!?  
- Offset vCore - 0,025
- Soc vCore 1,075 V
- Max. Temp Blender BMW ~ 70 °C

Sollte so in Ordnung gehen... Da ich meine Lüfter recht silent eingestellt habe. Leider muss ich feststellen das bei AMD-Boards, immernoch, weniger Optionen vorhanden sind und gewisse Sachen einfach schlechter umgesetzt sind als bei Intel-Boards. Und ich rede hier nicht von einem Board unter 100 Euro, sondern in der Kategorie 150+.
Der RAM wird wahrscheinlich einem schnelleren Modell weichen bzw. eins mit niedrigen CL.
Lüfter sind die Corsair LL. 3x 140 und 3x 120.

Ein paar Werte sind in den Anhängen zu sehen.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (21. September 2018)

Ich kann zwar nur von einem Ryzen 1600 sprechen, aber der erreicht mit der SilentLoop bei 1.375V 65 Grad unter Last. Deine Temp- Werte mit 1.4 und 1.5 Volt erscheinen mir daher schon plausibel.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (21. September 2018)

Mit den aktuellsten Einstellungen liege ich im Gaming zwischen 45 - 55 Grad... Je nach Spiel.

Beim Rendern hat er 1,28 - 1,32 Volt und maximal 70 Grad bei 4,1 GHz all core. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

